# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Options for a 20 long ?

## Elliriyanna

I have a 20 long just sitting around and I am debating selling it or keeping it ... What could be kept in it if I do decide to keep it? I like salamanders and newts ... I don't want anything high maintenance I am a beginner, I would like to do about 1/4 of the tank shallow water 2-4 inches 

Any suggestions? Ideas I have seen so far are Fire salamanders and mandarin newts 

I was just thinking I would look into options for it to see if I may want it for future use :P I do also have a 40 long but heaven knows how long it will be before I can set that up ....

----------


## Ryan

Hi there
 a 20 gallon would be perfect for fire belly newts,*Caudata culture* has plenty of newt and sal care sheets and setup guides.  

good luck with your setup!

----------


## Elliriyanna

My other option is trade it for a 10 gallon set up to upgrade my ADF ... 

What would you do?

----------


## Pluke

I've heard that Laotian Newts are becoming more popular and are easy for a beginner newt keeper. A 20 gallon long is perfect for a pair of them, never keep more than 1 male in a tank though, multiple females is ok if you have the room. You should check out the most recent issue of Reptiles Magazine, there is an article on the newts I'm talking about in it. I saw one at the last reptile show in taylor, mi and regret not getting it. It was a pretty big one, very cool creature. There are all kinds of cool newts though, some are just higher maintenance than others. I suggest checking out Caudata.org if you're interested in them, lots of nice people and good information over there.

----------


## HerpDerp

Oooh I suggest a tiger salamander. As far as I know a 20L is good for them? And they can tolerate a wide range of temperatures and are great eaters! It's a dream pet for me. I'll eventually have one  :Smile: .

----------


## Elliriyanna

The tigers have such a creepy face lol. For some reason the fires don't to me ... I am odd but I do know I would want a big eater but nothing I would have to feed small mammals to ( I am a rat mommy too so I couldn't stomach it) 

I really do like salamanders and newts ... and I am sure my boyfriend wants something silent and I heart FBT's "sing"

Oh I will go look at that website  :Big Grin:  thanks guys  :Big Grin:

----------


## HerpDerp

It's actually discouraged to feed mice and rats to amphibians. They're too high in fat. I couldn't do it either.. it would break my heart  :Frown: . 

A spotted salamander might be a good choice depending on how available they are.

----------


## Elliriyanna

firebelly newts kinda won me over lol ... even though its not the set up i was planning on lol i did contact the company to see if my tank can be used half filled

----------


## rottingtrain

That's perfect for a rough green snake! Not an amphibian, but still awesome :Wink: !

----------


## FrogGangOrCroak

> I've heard that Laotian Newts are becoming more popular and are easy for a beginner newt keeper. A 20 gallon long is perfect for a pair of them, never keep more than 1 male in a tank though, multiple females is ok if you have the room. You should check out the most recent issue of Reptiles Magazine, there is an article on the newts I'm talking about in it. I saw one at the last reptile show in taylor, mi and regret not getting it. It was a pretty big one, very cool creature. There are all kinds of cool newts though, some are just higher maintenance than others. I suggest checking out Caudata.org if you're interested in them, lots of nice people and good information over there.


I would suggest a newt or salamander too great personalities. I have five and I love them all. Pluke you go to the Taylor shows too?! I live in Lincoln Park so I'm about 5 minutes away from there. Thats awesome to find another Michigander here=)

----------


## Ryan

Another great addition to a 20 long is an axolotl

----------


## Elliriyanna

I actually put my axolotl in a 20 long ... Now I need another 20 long or 29 gallon for my ACF lol. Spoiled bubs.

----------

